
Show HN: Remote Development Environment for Teams - vishnu_ks
https://imperius.launchaco.com
======
gzeus
How is this different from codeanywhere ?

~~~
vishnu_ks
Good question. Codeanywhere is more like a remote IDE that let you connect to
an existing development environment. Imperius spins up the development
environment of your team in one click from cloud. You can use any tool
including Codeanywhere to connect to Imperius and start coding :)

------
sm4rk0
You misspelt "Environment" once and "Imperius" twice.

~~~
vishnu_ks
Thanks. Fixed it. We wasted a lot of time on landing page while building our
last product. This time we decided we will built it quickly made the landing
page in under an hour. I knew we messed up somewhere. Also we are super sleepy
at this point :)

~~~
sm4rk0
I can imagine. Good luck and goodnight!

